# Help, Newbie !



## Tommo127

Hi All,

I've just joined as I am currently thinking of purchasing my first ever Audi, a TT, and am after some advice. I'm coming from a BMW Series Coupe.

The car is a 52 reg TT Quatro 1.8, with 65'000 miles, Moro Blue, 2 owners, fsh, tax, MOT, insurance, half leather heated seats, concert CD. It's up for £10k and is in good condition, which seems reasonable although I think I'd get it for £9500. However, having investigated, it appears that there are 2 types of the 1.8 engine, the 180 BHP and a 225 BHP ? Am I right so far ?

I guess what I'm asking, is the pros and cons between the 2, apart from the obvious performance improvements of the latter. Even with regards that, is it massively different ? Are there other differences ? Is one far better than the other ? Should I wait for a 225 ? Is the 180 a complete dog ?? Should I definately steer clear of the 180 model or are there other benefits such as improved fuel consumption ? Are there certain things I should look out for ?

Not far away, there is a 2003 03 Reg Audi TT Quattro 225 with 50k on the clock, same colour...for £13,000. Obviously a bit newer with less miles, xenons, auto dip rear view mirror and full leather...but £3k more ? Which is the best deal in peoples opinion ?

Any help would be massively appreciated.


----------



## Wallsendmag

The 1.8T comes in 150 180 190 225 and 240 variants but don't let that confuse you the 225 is your best bet usually (but not always ) spotted by the Xenons and twin exhausts. Welcome btw


----------



## Tommo127

Useful to know how to spot them, many thanks ! I thought you may say that about the 225...but I'm wondering if it's £3k better...?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I had a 180 and it was great but I always had a niggle that I should have bought a 225. Without seeing the cars its impossible to tell which is the better bet.


----------



## denTTed

Tommo127 said:


> Useful to know how to spot them, many thanks ! I thought you may say that about the 225...but I'm wondering if it's £3k better...?


It's worth 3k more, but the 03 one you mention should be around 11500-12000 tops, I was selling mine (not for sale anymore) with new r32 arbs, discs, cam belt waterpump, v belt,pads,forge dv007, qs rear valance, qs 3bar grille, and a spare v6 bumper, clear corners, new tyres, new rs6's, ipod, koni's, blah blah blah. For 12k and didn't get a sniff, so I bought some coil overs, a miltek and a remap instead cobblers to them.

Make sure, for your budget, that the cambelt/waterpump/thermostat/rollers etc are done. You don't want to drive down the road and hear it snap and another few grand slip out of your pocket. Due 60k or 5 years.


----------



## Wallsendmag

There is also a man in the North West selling one of the cleanest cars known to man.


----------



## TTitan

dual exhaust is not always a sign of a 225 -- many 180 owners upgrade their exhaust.....

TTitan (Jim)


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTitan said:


> dual exhaust is not always a sign of a 225 -- many 180 owners upgrade their exhaust.....
> 
> TTitan (Jim)


Thats why the not always was in brackets,my 180 had xenons as well :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The 225 and 180 will give about tha same MPG ( I have a remapped 180 Golf and a remapped 225 TTR so I should know :wink: ) the easiest fool proof way to tell a 180 from a 225 is under the bonnet the 180 has the throttle body on the left hand side on the 225 it is on the right


----------



## Tommo127

Thanks for the update on how to tell the difference between the two.

So...should I steer clear of the 180 ? Or is that a good price ? And from the pic, would you guys say that this is a good example ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

The 180 misses out on a few toys ,the early ones didn't have the trip computer or a 6 speed box but mine was fine .


----------



## Tommo127

Hi wallsendmag,

This one does have the 6 speed box, if that makes a difference ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ok sounds like the post facelift with lowered suspension as well sounds fine to me.


----------



## Tommo127

Massively useful help, many thanks ! So do you think this would be Ok then ? I've looked at the car and to look at, it's not got a mark on it. I've managed to get him down to £9,500. That reasonable ?

Looking at the fuel consumption the 225 is quoted as 3mph better than the 180 ! Is that right...?!


----------



## TTTim

Hi Tommo127..

I'm a forum newbie myself but have just bought my 2nd TT... I had a 180bhp for a couple of years which I sold at christmas, then a few weeks ago I bought a 225 bhp... The 225 in my opinion is the better of the 2 cars, which is easy to say - but by the sounds of it, the price sounds a little high to me... for example...

I bought an 02 reg Missano Red (Pearl) with 70k miles, xenons, sat nav, phone kit, 18" RS4 Wheels, cruise control, Bose Stereo, full black leather..... for UNDER 8k....... It was a private buy so I also spent £220 on a warranty with WarrantyDirect and it's the most enjoyable car i've ever driven!.. .The 180 I had never had any of the extras so it's hard to compare like for like... but consider the fact it was 4 years older, 180 model with no extras... and I sold it for £400 less than I just paid for my latest one!!!!!!

The 180 Moro blue one in the pic looks really nice to me.... but £££ wise... I think you'll get a better deal if you are patient and look around!


----------



## Tommo127

Hi TTTim,

Thanks for your note. I really need to change my car ASAP...and although the price may not be that great, they are being quite competitive on what they'll give for mine, so maybe I'll be making some money back there.

Is there anything else I should be looking out for ?? Is the 'concert' sound sytem Bose ? Or is that something different ??


----------



## Tommo127

It has since transpired, that BOTH cars are of the 180 variety !!


----------



## T3RBO

Hi and welcome to the forum

Below is a fantastic guide... Shows you all the model year updates and the obvious difference between 180 and 225 engine

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582

I may be biased as on my third 225 Coupe, but I would say it is certainly the better all round car and no matter what year you get, it will have all the 'extras' :wink:


----------



## TTTim

If both are the 180 model and with similar spec... I wouldn't personally think the extra 3k is justified for 1 year newer and slightly lower miles.

Having been looking myself only recently - the used TT market is pretty good for buyers at the minute, there is a good choice and plenty of different variants!

I rated the 180 very much.... hence why I started looking at getting another within 6 months. All TTs are great cars in my opinion and I couldn't recommend getting one highly enough.

If the deals right for you at the garage..... i'd say go for it!


----------



## Tommo127

Hi All,

I've just asked the question with regards to cambelt/waterpump/thermostat/rollers and was told that he'd checked with the Audi dealer and told they aren't due untill 80k. I have confirmed with him that the car has a full Audi service history and has 2 previous owners.

He also said "The car has just had a longlife oil service , new pads and discs as well as 4 new tyres and a new battery so is not due for a service untill July 2010 or another 20k".

Is there any problems with the above, and are there any other areas I should be asking about or checking for ??

Thanks a million in advance,

Tommo.


----------



## Wallsendmag

The cambelt is overdue , 5yr 65k so knock the price of that off.


----------



## Tommo127

I asked the dealer and he said..."Yes the TT has full Audi history, the service schedule recommends a cambelt at 115,000 miles but I spoke to Epsom Audi where the car was serviced and they recommend to change it at 80,000 ( they also changed the oil in the quattro system at 52k)"

Help !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tommo127 said:


> I asked the dealer and he said..."Yes the TT has full Audi history, the service schedule recommends a cambelt at 115,000 miles but I spoke to Epsom Audi where the car was serviced and they recommend to change it at 80,000 ( they also changed the oil in the quattro system at 52k)"
> 
> Help !!!


The schedule has been revised, 115k is km not translated to miles :? haldex oil is every 20k so 52k is a bit wierd. Its always better to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A number on here have had cam belts snap at just over 60k so I would defo have it changed if they are not happy then walk there are plenty of good TT out there and it is a buyers market


----------



## Tommo127

Hi All,

Just to update for anyone interested, I appear to have hit a brick wall. After explaining that the cam belt is a year overdue, I said I wouldn't be happen driving off knowing this after paying £10k for a car. He's said he can't afford to do the cam belt at the price he's selling me the vehicle, but offered to get it done at trade price (whatever that might be ?).

I've said I've got no more money to spend (which I pretty much haven't really), however have got the originally agreed cash available now.

Am awaiting his reply, but am expecting a 'I can do it trade price for£XXX', but that's it.

Then what ? :?:


----------



## Tommo127

Sure enough, he's replied saying "I can get the cambelt ,water pump etc done for £350 cash". In other words, he's not prepared to pay !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Tommo127 said:


> Sure enough, he's replied saying "I can get the cambelt ,water pump etc done for £350 cash". In other words, he's not prepared to pay !


I would not call £350 trade price i can get it changed my my local Audi indi garage for £315


----------



## Tommo127

Looks like no good then !  And I can't find any indi garages near Hove either ! :-( Mind you, my local Audi dealer have quoted £400 just for the cam belt relacement, at least the other price is including water pump etc ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=120700


----------



## Tommo127

Lovely car !!! If I had managed to sell my car, I'd be there like a shot !

With regards the one I'm looking at, the guy has said the £350 includes everything cambelt-wise including water pump...but doesn't include the 'damper'. I don't actually know what that is. Is that due/essential too ?

Tommo.


----------



## Tommo127

I've been told that its a little piston thing that goes on the back of the tensioner and is only changed if faulty ( i.e no mileage or age restrictions ) Is that correct ?


----------

